
Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition (Linux) Review - Lio
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/01/dell-xps-13-ubuntu-review-2017/
======
overcast
These are definitely the awesome laptops Apple should have made. I just really
don't want to give up macOS. I've literally put this thing back and forth into
my cart, twenty times by now. But there is just too much I'm giving up
environment wise. Either I go with Windows, and lose unix, or I go Linux, and
lose everything but unix. That's why MacOS works for me, and I'm sure others.
It's what Linux should have been by now, a hybrid Windows/Unix experience.
Apple is really pissing me off, forcing me even to contemplate this.

I KNOW Linux isn't Unix.

~~~
passivepinetree
What's getting in the way of buying the XPS 13 and dual-booting it in order to
have it both ways?

Sure, you couldn't use both at the same time, but that seems like it'd take
care of most (of at least my) use cases.

~~~
aceperry
You'll probably need a larger hard disk to accommodate both operating systems
if you dual boot. I prefer to run virtualbox/vmware and have both running side
by side while using the best tools/software on each platform.

------
kag0
Does anyone know if the XPS 13 with linux suffers the issue where you can't
rest your thumb on the bottom of the touchpad like a button
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-
input...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-
synaptics/+bug/1026046) ?

This issue has been my bane, and the biggest reason I haven't upgraded from my
old thinkpad (has dedicated mechanical buttons). I would have thought there
would be a resolution by now since more and more laptops do away with the
dedicated buttons, but I've never found one.

~~~
kminehart
I'm on my XPS 13 right now, on Arch Linux using xf86-libinput, thumb rested on
the bottom left of the trackpad ready to click. Moving my finger on the
trackpad towards the top moves the cursor. Using two fingers (with my thumb
rested) scrolls the page.

However, if I use my thumb to move the cursor first, this doesn't work and
instead scrolls the page.

Hope that answers your question.

------
jvehent
An interesting review would be to compare this XPS13 with the upcoming Lenovo
Carbon X1 as a Linux laptop.

------
evacchi
I'll bite the bullet and be that guy. What about dual monitor support? What
about suspend/resume? Do WiFi and Bluetooth work without issues?

~~~
CityWanderer
I've run it with one monitor, two would be hard since it only has a single USB
C and I don't have any monitors that can daisy chain.. if that's even a thing.
The issue is that Linux doesn't play nicely with having different pixel
densities on each monitor. You can try to make it scale, but then apps appear
in different sizes depending on which screen you open them on. It's pretty
horrible, so I run the laptop at half-res (1600x900) so that it matches the
monitor and everything is the same size.

Suspend/resume works fine.

I've had to restart the network-manager service just once to get WiFi to
refresh. Otherwise it's fine reconnecting when you come in/out of suspend.

Other things: battery isn't great but I don't use it away from a desk. On the
first couple of days the Ubuntu Software Centre kept crashing; I think it's
fine now but I don't tend to use it anyway. I disabled the Dell apt source
because it was failing - I don't know if that was a one-off problem or it's
just broken.

But, I'm running Linux as my primary development environment again and it just
feels _so good_ after a few painful months on OS X.

~~~
bardworx
> But, I'm running Linux as my primary development environment again and it
> just feels _so good_ after a few painful months on OS X.

Can you expand on that, please. Why were you months on OS X painful? Just
curious to hear the use case that caused this.

~~~
CityWanderer
I've been using Linux of some flavour at home for the last 15 years, only
straying onto Windows for gaming. I've been lucky to use Ubuntu at work for
most of my professional career too (6-7 years?) - so it's what I know and what
I'm used to.

I started a new role a few months ago that forced me onto OS X and found
physical and software issues. Physically OS X does not let you configure mice
properly without installing third party drivers. Of course I ditched the
"magic" mouse pretty quickly after my hand started hurting after a couple of
days, but even with a normal mouse you simply cannot configure mouse
sensitivity and acceleration properly - it cannot treat a mouse on par with
what Linux or Windows will. You need extra drivers to even enable mouse
buttons 3,4 and 5.

The keyboard shortcuts hurt too, sometimes using Ctrl, sometimes using Cmd,
but that could be just fighting 15 years of muscle memory - so take that with
a grain of salt (but it indirectly caused more physical finger pain).

Software-wise I don't know how objective I can be, but it feels faster/simpler
to install software and things like the terminal are much better integrated -
I can auto-complete git branch names on the command line for instance. Maybe
OS X can do that kind of thing, but certainly not out of the box. To me, OS X
feels like a 95% emulation of Linux, just that slightly bit lacking.

Then there are the embarrassing things like I couldn't find the shortcut to go
to the end of the current line. On Linux it's the End key - on Mac I assume
it's some combination somewhere.

~~~
sakabaro
> Then there are the embarrassing things like I couldn't find the shortcut to
> go to the end of the current line. On Linux it's the End key - on Mac I
> assume it's some combination somewhere.

Crt+a. Every emacs shortcuts work everywhere in MacOS.

~~~
RallionRl
The canonical way for the End key is fn + right arrow, fn + left arrow for
Home, and fn + up/down arrow for Page Up/Down. And you can even use Del with
fn + Backspace! But me too, I prefer the emacs shortcuts.

------
arca_vorago
After having actually read the EULA/TOS shipped with Dell ubuntu versions, I
would rather order the hardware with no OS and install my own if possible.

~~~
edvinbesic
Can you elaborate a bit for those of us that haven't read it? What stood out
as particularly bad for you? I am asking since I am considering one of these
machines.

~~~
arca_vorago
Here it is or at least a variation in the past:
[http://sprunge.us/DQhC](http://sprunge.us/DQhC)

"By placing your order for Product, you accept and are bound to the terms of
this Agreement."

"12\. Governing Law. THE PARTIES AGREE THAT THIS AGREEMENT, ANY SALES THERE
UNDER, OR ANY CLAIM, DISPUTE OR CONTROVERSY (WHETHER IN CONTRACT, TORT, OR
OTHERWISE, WHETHER PRE-EXISTING, PRESENT OR FUTURE, AND INCLUDING STATUTORY,
CONSUMER PROTECTION, COMMON LAW, AND EQUITABLE CLAIMS) BETWEEN CUSTOMER AND
DELL arising from or relating to this Agreement, its interpretation, or the
breach, termination or validity thereof, the relationships which result from
this agreement, Dell's advertising, or any related purchase SHALL BE GOVERNED
BY THE LAWS OF THE STATE OF TEXAS, WITHOUT REGARD TO CONFLICTS OF LAW. 13\.
Dispute Resolution and Binding Arbitration. YOU AND DELL ARE AGREEING TO GIVE
UP ANY RIGHTS TO LITIGATE CLAIMS IN A COURT OR BEFORE A JURY OR TO PARTICIPATE
IN A CLASS ACTION OR REPRESENTATIVE ACTION WITH RESPECT TO A CLAIM. OTHER
RIGHTS THAT YOU WOULD HAVE IF YOU WENT TO COURT MAY ALSO BE UNAVAILABLE OR MAY
BE LIMITED IN ARBITRATION. ANY CLAIM, DISPUTE, OR CONTROVERSY (WHETHER IN
CONTRACT, TORT, OR OTHERWISE, WHETHER PRE-EXISTING, PRESENT OR FUTURE, AND
INCLUDING STATUTORY, CONSUMER PROTECTION, COMMON LAW, INTENTIONAL TORT,
INJUNCTIVE AND EQUITABLE CLAIMS) BETWEEN CUSTOMER AND DELL, its agents,
employees, principals, successors, assigns, affiliates, subsidiaries
(collectively "Dell") arising from or relating in any way to your purchase of
Product, this Agreement, its interpretation, or the breach, termination or
validity thereof, the relationships which result from this Agreement
(including relationships with third parties who are not signatories to this
Agreement), Dell's advertising, or any related purchase SHALL BE RESOLVED
EXCLUSIVELY AND FINALLY BY BINDING ARBITRATION.The arbitrator shall have
exclusive authority to resolve any dispute relating to arbitrability and/or
the enforceability of this arbitration provision including any
unconscionability challenge or any other challenge that the arbitration
provision or the Agreement is void, voidable, or otherwise invalid."

"This Retail Purchaser End User Agreement ("Agreement") governs your retail
purchase and use of products and/or services and support ("Product") sold in
the United States by Dell, including its affiliates or subsidiaries. BY
PURCHASING AND USING THE PRODUCT, YOU ("CUSTOMER") AGREE TO BE BOUND BY THE
TERMS OF THIS AGREEMENT. IF YOU DO NOT AGREE, DO NOT USE THE PRODUCT, AND
RETURN THE PRODUCT TO YOUR PLACE OF PURCHASE (subject to its return policy)."

This is a legal agreement ("Agreement") between you, the user, and Dell
Products L.P., a Texas limited partnership, or Dell Global B.V. (Singapore
Branch), a Singapore branch of a company incorporated in The Netherlands with
limited liability, on behalf of itself, Dell Inc., and Dell Inc.'s other
subsidiaries and affiliates (together "Dell"). This Agreement covers all
software (“Software”) and any upgrades, updates, patches, hotfixes, modules,
routines, feature enhancements and additional versions of the Software that
replace or supplement the original Software (collectively “Updates”)
distributed by Dell unless there is a separate license agreement between you
and the manufacturer or owner of the Software or Update."

Pretty standard overzealous boilerplate that companies get away with these
days, but I don't like it so I don't agree to it.

------
chpmrc
As usual "battery" is repeated multiple times in the article but without any
number. When will reviewers understand that "battery life is not great" means
absolutely nothing and replace it with something like "battery lasts 3 hours
and 4 minutes while repeatedly streaming a youtube video in 4K on Chrome 52"?
Notebookcheck is the only consumer tech website worth reading for the reviews
(if you know others please share them) because of their precise, standardized
tests from the display to the noise and heat produced by the chassis.

~~~
chias
For what it's worth, my XPS 13 (with the 3200x1800 screen) lasts a good six
hours on battery. I typically don't bother bringing the charger with me. The
power brick on the charger is also very small and lightweight, making bring it
with you not a big deal either.

~~~
sliken
Despite the 22 hour number, dell only promises 12 on the 3200x1800 screen.
Rather frustrating that they limit the good cpu/ram configurations to the
3200x1800 touch screen. So if you want more ram you are forced to switch from
a matte screen that gives you 22 hours on battery to a shiny screeen that
lasts 12 hours.

------
to3m
Can anybody say whether the ANSI-style keyboard shown is the "Internal
US/International Qwerty Backlit Keyboard" option that's available on Dell's
shop on the website, or whether this place just got sent a US-spec laptop for
whatever reason?

The word "international" is rather worrying, suggesting it might have one of
those upside down L return keys...

~~~
moreentropy
US International keyboards have a AltGr key instead of right Alt and a €
symbol on the 5 key. Afaik there are no other differences.

------
StavrosK
This sounds like a great replacement for my aging MacBook Air, but, having
been bitten by its non-upgradeable 4 GB of RAM, I'm wondering whether I should
just get a 32 GB laptop.

I think I'll spring for the XPS 15 in the end, since it has a better graphics
card as well, and I could do some light gaming on it.

~~~
JamesMcMinn
I'll be going for the XPS 15 too. I've been using an XPS 13 9333 from 2014
with 8GB RAM and recently I've struggling to keep things under that limit.

The XPS 15 has the advantage that the RAM is user replaceable, and as I
understand it, the 16GB model comes with a single 16GB module, so should be
fairly cheap to upgrade to 32GB yourself if you'd like to save a few $
initially.

~~~
StavrosK
You mean it has two slots but only one module? That's great news if so, it
means I can just buy the 16 GB model and upgrade later, if/when I need the 32
GB (possibly replacing both modules).

~~~
DocG
Last year XP15 (8gb) model has two 4gb sticks inside. Still, two easily
accessible slots.

------
buckhx
Anyone know how the XPS 13 2 in 1 is w/ Linux support? I don't think they have
a DE for the 2 in 1, but thinking about snagging one for a light
work/entertainment laptop.

~~~
kminehart
The main difference in hardware between the DE and the non-DE is the wireless
card, which isn't impossible to get working but definitely a pain in the ass.
I can only imagine with the touch screen and tablet-mode combined it would be
a tall order for out-of-the-box Linux compatibility.

~~~
szarecor
For the previous version, DE used a different wifi card (intel for DE,
otherwise Broadcomm), but I don't think that's true for this latest version. I
think DE and non-DE both ship with the same Qualcomm "Killer 1535"

------
Hydraulix989
The keyboard is shit according to the reviews. Every developer needs a good
keyboard. This is why I exclusively use ThinkPads, even if they aren't as good
under Lenovo as they were before.

------
ld00d
> What's more disappointing for some Linux fans is the fact Dell still uses
> the Windows logo on the super key.

It's the first thing I look for and most often the first source of
disappointment.

